# Large toasted ‘Pockets’



## Bunahilga (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello all. I’m MardyRoy and new to this site. I’m setting up a food stall for local markets, but struggling to get my product right. What I’m looking for is a large toasted sandwich machine/panini grill. It needs to be big enough to fit a large sandwich/toasted pocket (think in between a normal sandwich and a panini. And also needs to seal the edges like a traditional toasted sandwich machine. This shouldn’t be as hard as it is but, trust me, I’ve scoured the internet and can’t find one. Thanks in advance! 
MardyRoy


----------



## Caslon (Jul 18, 2018)

Do you know if they even make one to those specifications?  Sounds like something a food factory has specially made for them, costing thousands.  If there is such a thing on the market, Alibaba probably sells it. 

https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/panini-press.html


----------

